# Shiny, glossy hair



## lisamia596 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't color my hair so I have a difficult time getting that glossy look in my hair without it looking weighed down and greasy. I've tried so many things. The closest I've come is using John Frieda's shine glaze. And yes, I use a flat. And no, I refuse to not wash my hair everyday because I absolutely must. Help!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 29, 2012)

Silicon serums are about the best thing you can apply to your hair  for instant shiny hair.

The trick is to use only a drop - smoosh between palms/hands, then distribute and rub into hair.

John Frieda, Got2b and Pantene offer good ones.

You can also try a drop of oil - just make sure that in either case you don't apply to scalp or you'll hair will look greasy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 29, 2012)

Why the shampoo every day? Have you tried using a dry shampoo? I usually use a hair serum and run it over my hair after styling and on the ends.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 29, 2012)

Coconut oil is perfect, it will give you a natural glow if you apply a little bit every day on your hair.

Also I know how you feel about washing your hair everyday but I have stopped doing that myself because I found that this was drying out my scalp and therefore my hair looked and felt dry. Natural oils from your scalp is the best for your hair and washing everyday doesnt let these natural oils come out.


----------



## lisamia596 (Aug 30, 2012)

Personally, my scalp is too oily to not wash it every day. Especially on the sides and the part line. I don't particularly like dry shampoos, but maybe I haven't found the right one. If someone could recommend a good one I might give it a try. I've tried doing the co-wash thing but even that's hard for me to get used to. Maybe I'll give it a try again. I found that the Organix Awapuhi Ginger conditioner is the best for a co-wash and while I really like Wen it's just too expensive. FYI, don't bother with the new L'Oreal "cleansing conditioner" because it just left my hair too greasy. Yuck. 

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 30, 2012)

Cheaper brands are often better for co washing..like Suave or Herbal Essences - hello hydration..and it can take up to a month before your hair/scalp adjusts. Which dry shampoos have you tried?


----------



## GlitzGlam (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't remember where i read this bt apparently if you apply a little vinegar  to your hair before you wash it it will not be greasy anymore,

Now i haven't tried this because i don't have greasy hair but you could try it if you want. And for the shine try silicone serums they definatly help. I have the silicone serum and i do it when i remember and there is definatly a cange.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lisamia596* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't color my hair so I have a difficult time getting that glossy look in my hair without it looking weighed down and greasy. I've tried so many things. The closest I've come is using John Frieda's shine glaze. And yes, I use a flat. And no, I refuse to not wash my hair everyday because I absolutely must. Help!


 If you're washing your hair every day you're doing more harm than good. Even the greasiest/heaviest hair doesn't need that. Hair is dead, so you need to care for your scalp first. It's the scalp that causes issues not the hair itself. Again, it's dead like fingernails.

Try shampooing 4x weekly, or every other day and I promise after a couple weeks you'll see the difference. Silicone ingredients make the hair look glossy but they aren't going to strengthen. Also, try making an avocado hair mask and rinsing with beer. The beer trick actually goes back to ancient days of basic beauty rituals.


----------



## sachi (Sep 1, 2012)

They say that you don't need to shampoo everyday. But for me it does not work, it will leave my hair and scalp greasy. eewww!!! Do you use conditioner everyday?


----------



## SashaUnlimited (Sep 5, 2012)

Try using MorroccanOil hair oil after a headbath....i live with major frizz so i know


----------



## SashaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2012)

Even Aloe Vera Gel helps make hair look shiny and glossy


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DBGenevieve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're washing your hair every day you're doing more harm than good. Even the greasiest/heaviest hair doesn't need that. Hair is dead, so you need to care for your scalp first. It's the scalp that causes issues not the hair itself. Again, it's dead like fingernails.
> 
> Try shampooing 4x weekly, or every other day and I promise after a couple weeks you'll see the difference. Silicone ingredients make the hair look glossy but they aren't going to strengthen. Also, try making an avocado hair mask and rinsing with beer. The beer trick actually goes back to ancient days of basic beauty rituals.


I have tried this multiple times with multiple products. The problem isn't greasy/heavy hair, the problem is greasy/fine hair. I have tried not using shampoo at all, shampooing every other day, shampooing once a week but the results are always the same at the end of two weeks. After 2 days it literally looks like someone poured oil onto my head. I've had professionals make recommendations on products and I try them. When they see the results they always say "well, it usually works..." lol.

When I colored my hair I didn't have the problem because my hair was chemically altered and significantly more dry and brittle. My hair now is silky and soft and since it is so long I hesitate to recolor it. Guess I am stuck shampooing daily.


----------



## AalaMargaret (Sep 12, 2012)

Rubbing lemon juice and apple cider vinegar into your roots ensures a shiny look and prevents greasy-looking hair and frizz.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 16, 2012)

Vinegar...apple cider vinegar. I use a diluted cup of 1:3 ratio vinegar to water. After shampooing I pour this onto my hair and let it sit for a while as I wash my body. I rinse out well then dry. My hair is so shiny!!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AalaMargaret* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rubbing lemon juice and apple cider vinegar into your roots ensures a shiny look and prevents greasy-looking hair and frizz.





> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vinegar...apple cider vinegar. I use a diluted cup of 1:3 ratio vinegar to water. After shampooing I pour this onto my hair and let it sit for a while as I wash my body. I rinse out well then dry. My hair is so shiny!!


Ill have to try this. Thanks ladies!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 17, 2012)

I take a Biotin supplement 3 times a day and I do a coconut oil (homemade) hair mask once a week. I also read that if you do a quick blast of ice cold water on your hair right before you get out of the shower it makes it shine! I always do it anyway because I like the cold.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Sep 18, 2012)

I mentioned that hair itself is dead and the scalp is the 'life giver' , but I neglected nutrients. Biotin etc (research it!!!) can help. Just like with skin, hair health does partially depend on general health and mineral/vitamin intake.


----------



## BLee (Sep 25, 2012)

Like Keelyknowbest said...the B vit. are the best for your hair and keeps it shinny. ( take 2 or 3 B-50 a day and it will change) I also have not shampooed my hair in 7 years. The SLS I hear messes with the outer layers to strip it.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 27, 2012)

I use CHI silk infusion (silk reconstructive complex). I have been using it for about a year now. I am with you on having to shampoo my hair daily, if I don't, I have to use dry shampoo. So, I started using CHI just on the mid shaft to the end of my hair, and it works really well. You only need about about a dime size (for chin length) rubbed together in your hands, then apply it to damp hair. I use it when I get out of the shower before blowing my hair dry. It helps protect against heat damage, frizzy, flyaway, crazy hair, just like mine! The best part is the smell, and the fact that a bottle (6 fl.oz. for around $16) will last about 4-5 months

.


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 1, 2012)

Try GLISS hair shine shampoo with 7 nutrients oil and liquid keratin formula.. plus if you use it after oiling your hair with coconut oil.. it adds a lot of sparkle to your hair...


----------



## mariasemuel (Oct 3, 2012)

Apple cider vinegar or aloe-vera gel


----------



## SansagirlOZ (Oct 3, 2012)

I fell for you as I HAVE to wash my hair every 2nd day without exception! I will definately try the vinegar treatments suggested abovebut for shampoo &amp;  shine I have had some impressive results with a new shampoo I have been trying called Microtexx. My hair feels really soft after putting the condioner on and people have been commenting how shiny my hair is. I've tried alot of different shampoo and conditioners &amp; I am very impressed with this one.


----------



## Shilpa (Oct 4, 2012)

Have you ever tried Beer to your hair...It acts as a great conditioner for your hair and gives your hair the much needed shine.

Avocado is yet another item that will give you strong and shiny hair with the potassium and Vitamin B present in it.

Applying olive oil on your hair overnight before you wash it off the next day is also a good option. It strengthens the hair from the roots and gives a great shine.

 Apply these hair care tips, very soon you will see a great change to your hair.


----------

